# Thornton Fever Hospital, Fife. May 2012



## Ha.zel

Hello, 
This is my first post and explore of an abandoned building so I hope the pictures are okay! \

My explore was of Strathore Fever Hospital in Thornton, Fife. It doesn't seem to have changed much since previous posts, apart from some poorly erected metal fencing around the outside, half of which had fallen down so getting in was a doddle  

The roof has fallen in over most of the adjoining hotel unfortunately. 

RedDave has posted an excellent history of the Hospital here already; 
Sadly there still isn't much new history to be found online.
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6457&highlight=thornton

One of the large halls of the hospital. 






Plenty of old toys were still lying around. 





A rather interesting composition I found  










Obligatory lonely chair shot. 





Plenty of headless dolls lying around... creepy! 




















Some lovely old bottles of food essence found in one of the kitchen drawers















Here are a few shots of the Adjoining Crosbie House Hotel/Strathore Lodge Hotel too. 






We didn't chance going up the stairs, the roof had collapsed over the whole front room of the hotel, meaning we couldn't find a way through to the lovely arched bar etc I have seen in previous posts, such a shame  










Was this cheque never actually cashed? 






I hope you enjoyed looking at my photos, I aim to have plenty more to show in the future


----------



## bigtip

*Nice*

Good pics looks like a good place to look round did you pose any of the pics or are they as you found them.


----------



## Ha.zel

bigtip said:


> Good pics looks like a good place to look round did you pose any of the pics or are they as you found them.



Thank you! 
I posed the food flavorings and the headless doll, the rest existed already


----------



## dangerous dave

me gusta


----------



## Pincheck

photos are fine nicely done  fife is a mega place for dereliction


----------



## flyboys90

Great first report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ

Great lighting the photos, nice.


----------



## Seahorse

dangerous dave said:


> me gusta



Stalker.


----------



## TeeJF

Nice one! Well done.


----------



## Ha.zel

Thanks guys  
I'm glad you like them .


----------



## dangerous dave

Seahorse said:


> Stalker.



well beats seeing sweaty lads crawling round buildings


----------



## zimbob

Nice to see it's still standing 

I keep meaning to visit here when I'm down, but keep getting distracted by other Kirkcaldy dereliction


----------



## onthebusescrazy

Brillant thank you


----------

